

Simple Design Ideas for Your Workspace - nicholas15
http://www.designskilz.com/simple-design-ideas-for-your-workspace/

======
swah
A bunch of photos showing an beautiful Mac... how does this make the
frontpage???

~~~
gagege
They do look pretty nice, but yeah, this stuff is everywhere on Pinterest. Not
what I expect to see here.

------
lalos
Would be awesome to see a gallery of actual workspaces in actual use. Most of
the images look too clean and organized for the sake of a good photograph.

~~~
chazu
Did you notice the one with the passport on top of the open macbook at left?
What an odd and obviously staged element...

...Almost as odd as the dual-monitor Emma Watson workstation.

------
delluminatus
A good (better) source for this kind of thing is the battlestations subreddit.
Especially if you sort it by votes.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/battlestations/top/?sort=top&t=all](http://www.reddit.com/r/battlestations/top/?sort=top&t=all)

------
snorkel
So basically put an iMac on an empty desk next to a window? That sure is
simple.

------
rjv
Wait.. so what can I do if I don't use a Mac?? I feel helpless!

------
edei
All I see is nonadjustable desks and chairs that'll break your back within the
first few hours.

------
jrnkntl
[http://minimaldesks.com/](http://minimaldesks.com/)

------
kkl232
I'm surprised no standing desks were featured!!

------
xname
Put computer next to a window and let the sun light directly shoot on your
screen? I don't think this will work.

